# Easiest way to register for tax



## davisadvent (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I'm about to start work as self employed delivering for company who has artic lorries coming from the uk, what I need to know is, what's the easiest way to register as self employed, I wont be earning 1000s, but will earn enough to live, I already have an NIE number & have been renting in spain for 4 months, 
Thanks for anyone that can help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where are you considered resident - the UK or Spain? If Spain, I would consider posting this query in the Spanish forum where you can get lots of advice and information.


----------

